# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  A e dini se ...

## Flori

...qenia më e vjetër e gjallë në tokë është një dru i cili tashmë i ka mbushur 4.700 vjet dhe rritet në kodrat e bardha të Kalifornisë.

...në Romën e vjetër oratoria është mësuar në shkolla: fëmijët e mësonin oratorinë që nga mosha dymbëdhjetë vjeç e tutje.

...në kohën e festimit të Vitit të Ri qeveritarët e Babilonisë, në shenjë të pendimit për mëkatet e tyre, u kanë lejuar klerikëve që t'i godisnin publikisht. Pas kësaj ata zëshëm i kanë pranuar mëkatet dhe pastaj janë kthyer në rangjet qeveritare.

...i biri i Nostradamusit, Michel, kishte parashikuar se fshati francez Puzen do të shkatërrohej deri në themel nga zjarri. Por, meqë parashikimi i tij nuk doli i vërtetë, Michel vetë ia vuri zjarrin Pulzenit. Fshatarët e zunë dhe si "shpërblim" e vranë në mënyrë mizore.

...një fëmijë i jashtëzakonshëm ka qenë 4-vjeçari, Kim Jong, nga Seuli. Ai shkruante poezi, zgjidhte detyra të vështira matematikore, fliste rrjedhshëm katër gjuhë (koreanisht, japonisht, anglisht dhe gjermanisht) dhe e kishte koeficientin e inteligjencës prej 210 pikëve.

...se delfinët kurrë nuk flenë më shumë se dy orë, por edhe atëherë flenë me njërin sy të hapur.

...se produktiviteti i patates është aq i madh sa, teorikisht, prej një patateje për 10 vjet mund të fitohen 10 milionë sosh.

...se gazeta holandeze "Courant" është gazeta më e vjetër që botohet edhe sot. Numri i parë është botuar më 8 janar 1656 dhe ende ruhet në redaksinë e kësaj gazete.

...se poema e njohur indiane "Mahabharata" përbëhet nga gati 3.000.000 fjalë.

...se në Portugali është zbuluar dhe prodhuar makina elektrike për thyerjen e arrave, e cila mund t'i thyejë afro 550 kg arra për një orë.

... në Indi fliten 15 gjuhë zyrtare dhe 1.500 dialekte.

... secili francez brenda vitit ha më shumë se 15 kilogramë djathë.

... japonezet hanë më së shumti peshk në botë.

... disa fise afrikane bartin tatuazhet jo për shkak të zbukurimit, por për shkak se besojnë se Zotat i mbrojnë pjesët e trupit me tatuazh.

... perandorët e Kinës së vjetër kanë fjetur me kokë të vendosur në "jastëk" prej porcelani.

... numri 12.345.678.987.654.321 është shumëzim i numrit 111.111.111 me vetveten.

...se shikimi i televizionit aq shumë i lodh sytë sa që 1 orë e shikimit të televizionit është e barabartë me 8 orë lexim.

...se qysh më 1970 rruga e kaluar e të gjitha automjeteve në SHBA ishte 12.000 herë më shumë së largësia e tokës nga dielli.

...se "advestitori" në Romën e vjetër ishte besniku i veçantë detyra e të cilit ishte që ta përcillte zotërinë e tij në shtëpi, në rastet kur ky i fundit ishte i dehur.

...se gjatë ciklit 24-orësh njeriu nuk është i gjatësisë së njëjtë. Gjatë natës është pak më i madh së gjatë ditës, sepse trupi në atë kohë është më i lëshuar(relaksuar).

...se në kohët e lashta është besuar se roli i frymëmarrjes ishte që ta freskonte zemrën, e cila kishte temperaturë të pandryshueshme.

...se Neroni si zmadhues (llupë) ka përdorur unazën e madhe nga guri i çmuar.

... mbreti i Anglisë Henry VIII e ka pëlqyer shumë një lojë të ngjashme me tenisin. Nga njerëzit e vet kërkonte të luante në mënyrë korrekte. Ndërkaq lojtarët të cilët nuk luanin sipas rregullave i
dënonte ashpër. Dënimi më i vogël ishte prerja e dorës së djathtë kështu që lojtari kurrë më nuk do të mund të luante.

... Aleksandri i Madh kishte vdekur papritur në Babiloni në moshën 33-vjeçare. Trupi i tij është bartur në Memphis më karrocë të madhe të cilën e kanë tërhequr 64 mushka. Rruga që u përshkua ishte afro 1.500 km nëpër shkretëtirë dhe ende nuk dihet saktësisht se ku gjendet varri.

...se egjiptianët e vjetër i donin aq shumë macet sa nuk u dhimbsej as jeta e tyre që ta nxirrnin macen nga rreziku. Për macen që ngordhte pikëlloheshin sikurse për vdekjen e ndonjë anëtari të familjes.

...se çdo vit në sipërfaqen e tokës bien 100.000 meteoritë më të rëndë se 100 gramë.

...se diametri i diellit është 1.392.000 km, që është 109 herë më shumë se ai i tokës.

...se farat e dardhës janë të pasura më vaj me shije të ngjashme më atë të ullirit.

...se fazani është viktimë e lehtë për dhelprën, shpezët grabitqarë dhe gjuetarët, sepse nuk është inteligjent dhe është i paaftë për të organizuar çfarëdo mbrojtjeje, ndërkaq edhe fluturon shumë ngadalë.

----------


## Einstein II

1) Picasso mund te lexonte perpara se te ecte dhe fjala e tij e pare ishte fjala laps ne Spanjisht.
2) Sumerianet shpiken shkrimin ne shekullin e katert para Krishtit.
3) Libri i pare historik , Historia e Madhe Universale u publikua nga Rashid-Eddin i Persise ne vitin 1311.
4) Bibla eshte akoma libri me i shitur ne bote.
5) Ne 1097, Tortula nje grua nga Salerno, shkroi librin Semundjet e Grave- ai u perdor ne shkollat e mjeksise per 600 vjet.
6) Filozofi Grek Aristoteli shkroi librin Meteorologjia ne vitin 350 para Krishtit  ai ngeli si libri standart per motin per 2000 vjet.
7) Libri i pare i ilustruar per femije u publikua ne Gjermani ne vitin 1658.
8) Barbara Cartland shkruante nje novele cdo dy jave dhe publikoi gjithsej 723 novela.
9) Fjala novele ne fillim rrodhi nga fjala Latine novus qe do te thote e re.
10) Statuja me e madhe ne bote eshte Mali Rushmore, Kokat e kater presidenteve Amerikane te gdhendura ne kodrat e zeza afer Keystone.Kokat jane 18 metra te larta.
11) Statuja me e madhe ne bote e me kale eshte monumenti i Zizkov ne Prage 9 metra e larte.
12) Thuhet se nese statuja e nje personi mbi kale kur kali i ka te dyja kembet e perparme te ngritura, personi ka vdekur ne beteje.Nese kali ka njeren kembe te perparme te ngritur, personi ka vdekur si rezultat i plageve te marra ne beteje.Nese kali i ka te katra kembet ne toke si monumenti i Zizkov, personi ka vdekur nga faktore natyrale.
13) Novela e pare e shitur nga nje makine automatike ne metrone e Parisit ishte Vrasje ne Orient Express.
14) Kur Mona Lisa e Leonardo da Vincit u vodh ne Louvre ne 1912, 6 kopje u shiten per origjinalen, secila me nje cmim shume te larte, ne 3 vitet e para para se gjendej origjinalja.
15) Vincent van Gogh, piktori me i vleresuar ne bote, i shiti vellait te tij i cili kishte nje galeri arti vetem nje pikture gjate te gjithe jetes.Piktura quhej "Red Vineyard at Arles".
16) Novela e vitit 1939 e Ernest Vincent Wright's ka 50,110 fjale dhe asnjera nga ato nuk e permban shkronjen e.
17) Teatri me i shkurter eshte Breath i Samuel Beckett  35 sekonda bertitje dhe frymemearrje e rende.

----------

